# picasa



## dozuki (Jul 17, 2005)

I have been trying to download some photos onto the site and keep getting told that my file is to big.  I lood around under photographt and find that a lot of people like picasa.  Lowe and behold I actually have a pecasa disk when i bought my camera.  Can anyone tell me how to make the &))**&^%* thing work on my computer.  every time I try to open one of the folders  it tells me choose an application to open the file and when I try to it just beeps at me.  If it helpls I am using an imac.  Please help.   I want to show someone my pens my wife is losing inteest.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 17, 2005)

Sorry, no habla "Mac".


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jul 17, 2005)

I can't get Picasa to work either.
I believe there is an poption that needs to be checked to allow you to go online or something like that.
What I use is Power otys for windows.
It has an image resizer that is a no brainer.
When Picasa did work it was neat.It will scan your PC for all images and the editing software allowed me to view pictures that were un viewable.
I don't edit my pen pictures for viewing here other than sizing.
They aren't the best but hey, it's a pen!.
Good lights and the image resizer from power toys is all I find necesary.
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## bdar (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Paul, 
Had similar problems when I first tried to post pictures myself. Thanks to eagle I kept at it and with Picasa2 if think I've got it. Once Picasa has scanned photos either click on image or go to edit then slecect all. At the bottom of the screen click email tab. It will ask to use your default email this will send selected files to your email then I save attatchments in a folder then I use this to upload when I want to show a picture. Hope this helps Paul, just figured it before I saw your post.

Darren


----------



## CPDesigns (Aug 2, 2005)

I just got Picasa 2 myself and had the same problem with HUGE files to upload. I foud the easiest way is to select an individual pic, then export it to the same folder. When you export you can choose your resolution and detail (~640 and 80% has been workin' for me) to get file size right. I found that it's easy to just delete the exported file and re-export if the file size isn't where I want it. Picasa automatically names the exported file for you too (or rather, Windows does...)


----------

